# Mega Drive Mini - September 19 Launch



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

*EDIT: European release date is now Oct 4th.*

http://megadrivemini.sega.com


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

So far, the first 10 games out of the 40 are...

Ecco the Dolphin
Castlevania: Bloodlines
Space Harrier II
Shining Force
Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine
ToeJam & Earl
Comix Zone
Sonic The Hedgehog
Altered Beast
Gunstar Heroes
Nothing too crazy, but Bloodlines is a nice surprise!


----------



## Zense (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm interested to see if any cd or 32x games make it. Probably not


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

I don’t much care what the games are, I’ve still got my Mega Drive/Mega CD/32X anyway. This’ll just be another bloody mini system I have to buy for my collection


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I don’t much care what the games are, I’ve still got my Mega Drive/Mega CD/32X anyway. This’ll just be another bloody mini system I have to buy for my collection


Me too but I find the mini ones a lot easier to manage. This one will be particularly interesting as they ditched AtGames and the software side is going to be handled by M2 who have been pretty good with emulation like the Sega Ages releases.

The only crappy thing I've heard so far is that the Japanese version is getting 6-button pads and everyone else just 3-button. If this is true then it seems like yet another poor decision by Sega.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Me too but I find the mini ones a lot easier to manage. This one will be particularly interesting as they ditched AtGames and the software side is going to be handled by M2 who have been pretty good with emulation like the Sega Ages releases.



Yeah that’s one thing I like about it. The AtGames ones are pretty crap (didn’t stop me buying one to sit on the shelf of course).
I’m thinking, if it turns out to be hackable and has decent hardware, I might buy two so I’ve one to fuck about with. If not it’ll probably be another PlayStation Classic and a Mega Drive Raspberry Pi case to go with my NES one. But time will tell.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Yeah that’s one thing I like about it. The AtGames ones are pretty crap (didn’t stop me buying one to sit on the shelf of course).
> I’m thinking, if it turns out to be hackable and has decent hardware, I might buy two so I’ve one to fuck about with. If not it’ll probably be another PlayStation Classic and a Mega Drive Raspberry Pi case to go with my NES one. But time will tell.


I think they are pricing it a little high at £70, but yeah that doesn't matter to those of us afflicted with the curse. At this point, we've all got hundreds of different ways to play these MD games so even being hackable isn't a big deal.. I just want it to look pretty next to the other minis :/


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I think they are pricing it a little high at £70, but yeah that doesn't matter to those of us afflicted with the curse. At this point, we've all got hundreds of different ways to play these MD games so even being hackable isn't a big deal.. I just want it to look pretty next to the other minis :/



Ha, that’s as good a reason as any 
So long as the box looks good too, mine are all still in their boxes. Never had a reason to take them out.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Ha, that’s as good a reason as any
> So long as the box looks good too, mine are all still in their boxes. Never had a reason to take them out.


Actually, that's a reason I might try to get hold of the Japanese version. That's the one I had back in the day and if they replicate the same box I'll be chuffed as hell.





(not mine, I wish I still had the box)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 31, 2019)

So glad the Western version of Bloodlines didn't censor the blood as water ;O; Still, surprised Konami is finally allowing the game to be distributed digitally. But I will say the Mega Drive is a much better name than Genesis.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> So glad the Western version of Bloodlines didn't censor the blood as water ;O; Still, surprised Konami is finally allowing the game to be distributed digitally. But I will say the Mega Drive is a much better name than Genesis.



Aw naw, dinna start that “debate” up


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 31, 2019)

I know it will never happen but the only mini I really wanted was a PC Engine. Considering how small the original was it would probably be credit card size


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I know it will never happen but the only mini I really wanted was a PC Engine. Considering how small the original was it would probably be credit card size



Yeah they definitely nailed the whole mini craze long before anyone else 
I think the only systems I’ve got that even come close to my PC-Engine (current Mini consoles and handhelds  aside) are my Spectrum and GX4000. Even then they’re still bigger than the PCE. It really was, and is, an amazing wee system, I love it.


----------



## ital (Apr 1, 2019)

Is this made by AT Games? If so it will probably be crap. Again.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 1, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> Is this made by AT Games? If so it will probably be crap. Again.


C'mon mate the thread is only a few posts long, your question is answered already. The emulation side is being handled by M2.


----------



## ital (Apr 1, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> C'mon mate the thread is only a few posts long, your question is answered already. The emulation side is being handled by M2.



Whoops! Kneejerk reaction from Sega continuously fucking it up. Pavlovian conditioning in full effect! M2 are a good team, just wish Sega had released the 6 button pad in the UK instead of just Japan as it feels so much better than the standard one to use.


----------



## subcon959 (May 4, 2019)

I came across the Amazon page and noticed they were accepting preorders. Even though I've got the Flashback and a still working original Megadrive/MegaCD combo sitting next to me I couldn't help myself but click


----------



## SG6000 (May 4, 2019)

I've long had my perfect Mega Drive setup. I own every game on the system I've ever cared for and my unit has perfect audio & video being fed into a great CRT. I'm living the dream..but I still think I want one of these MD Minis because M2 are gods and this thing will be the greatest low-end emubox ever manufactured.


----------



## subcon959 (May 5, 2019)

Updated game list for US/EU release:

Altered Beast
Castlevania: Bloodlines
Castle of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse
Comix Zone
Contra: Hard Corps
Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine
Earthworm Jim
Ecco the Dolphin
Gunstar Heroes
Landstalker
Shining Force
Shinobi III: Return of the Ninja Master
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Space Harrier 2
Streets of Rage 2
Super Fantasy Zone
Thunder Force III
ToeJam & Earl
World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck
It seems there is another shaft to the west as not only will we not get the 6-button pad included, but only the JP version will get MUSHA :/


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 17, 2019)

I am so buying Sega Mega Drive Mini because of Mega Man The Wily Wars in it. (There is an emulator with this game too) but I want it because I am a Mega Man/Rockman collector! 

Here is new more games addition and some soon to be announcement:

Europe:

http://megadrivemini.sega.com

Japan: 

https://sega.jp/mdmini/titlelist.html

America:

http://genesismini.sega.com


----------



## SG6000 (May 17, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am so buying Sega Mega Drive Mini because of Mega Man The Wily Wars in it. (There is an emulator with this game too) but I want it because I am a Mega Man/Rockman collector!



Wily Wars is getting optimised too:

https://twitter.com/gosokkyu/status/1129196341899382784


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 17, 2019)

SG6000 said:


> Wily Wars is getting optimised too:
> 
> https://twitter.com/gosokkyu/status/1129196341899382784



It is good to know! Thanks!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 17, 2019)

OK so a few peoe have comm2sayint the West is only getting the 3 button pad but surely it's gonna be the 6 button pad as Street fighter CE is one of the games bundled.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 17, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> OK so a few peoe have comm2sayint the West is only getting the 3 button pad but surely it's gonna be the 6 button pad as Street fighter CE is one of the games bundled.



I doubt. According to their sites showing 3 button pad including Japan.. Not just West only. I am sure they will sell 6 button pad separate for Street Fighter CE/PLUS.


----------



## SG6000 (May 17, 2019)

Retrobit will be selling separate 6-button pads for western markets under their own officially tied-in branding, it seems.


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2019)

I was mildly annoyed about the 6 button pad thing before, but after finding out SFII is one of the included games I'm now actually pissed off. I don't really need this day one, other than just to have it, so I'm probably going to cancel my pre-order and wait till the price drops.. or there's a bundle with 6 button controller (which is now a necessity to play one of the included freaking games properly).


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2019)

I'm glad M2 is behind the wheel, because when it comes to officially sanctioned emulation, they're wizards. Digital Eclipse is no slouch with emulation either it seems  Preordered.

Why, M2 nailed the Konami VRC-6 emulation on the Japanese Castlevania Anniversary Collection, and that's a difficult expansion chip to emulate properly.


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm glad M2 is behind the wheel, because when it comes to officially sanctioned emulation, they're wizards. Digital Eclipse is no slouch with emulation either it seems  Preordered.
> 
> Why, M2 nailed the Konami VRC-6 emulation on the Japanese Castlevania Anniversary Collection, and that's a difficult expansion chip to emulate properly.


I'm sure M2 will do a great job. I just feel like SEGA themselves need to hear from people in the west that they aren't okay with being shafted. It's idiotic that only Japan gets an included 6-button controller and everyone else has to pay extra for one.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I'm sure M2 will do a great job. I just feel like SEGA themselves need to hear from people in the west that they aren't okay with being shafted. It's idiotic that only Japan gets an included 6-button controller and everyone else has to pay extra for one.



It may not include a six button pad, but at least RetroBit will sell six button controllers that will work with it. IDK what to tell you. I assume you saw that news, right?


----------



## Glyptofane (May 17, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I'm sure M2 will do a great job. I just feel like SEGA themselves need to hear from people in the west that they aren't okay with being shafted. It's idiotic that only Japan gets an included 6-button controller and everyone else has to pay extra for one.


Seriously. The game list is looking fantastic, but the controller issue is damn near unacceptable.


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It may not include a six button pad, but at least RetroBit will sell six button controllers that will work with it. IDK what to tell you. I assume you saw that news, right?


It's a principle thing, but I've also heard the dpad on the retrobit controllers are terrible (it might've been for the saturn one, not megadrive). Anyway, I don't think paying extra for a third party (officially licensed or not) instead of getting the real deal is good practice. Screw them.



Glyptofane said:


> Seriously. The game list is looking fantastic, but the controller issue is damn near unacceptable.


Not only that, but the Japanese version gets musha and we don't. Again, screw them.


----------



## SG6000 (May 17, 2019)

Yeah the Japanese list is stronger as it stands - but I'm still trying to talk myself out of wanting one (from any region).


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> It's a principle thing, but I've also heard the dpad on the retrobit controllers are terrible (it might've been for the saturn one, not megadrive). Anyway, I don't think paying extra for a third party (officially licensed or not) instead of getting the real deal is good practice. Screw them.
> 
> Not only that, but the Japanese version gets musha and we don't. Again, screw them.



To each their own. The Genesis Mini will invariably get hacked anyway.


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> The Genesis Mini will invariably get hacked anyway.


That part we can definitely agree on.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 17, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> That part we can definitely agree on.



Just glad the emulation doesn't suck *cough* PS Classic *cough*


----------



## Zense (May 21, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I'm sure M2 will do a great job. I just feel like SEGA themselves need to hear from people in the west that they aren't okay with being shafted. It's idiotic that only Japan gets an included 6-button controller and everyone else has to pay extra for one.


Personally, I feel they shouldn't have added Street Fighter II to the list, partially because of the controller but also because I feel Mortal Kombat would have been a better contrast to the snes classic and a throwback to that era. They still might add it though. I wouldn't be too surprised seeing all MK 1-3 have been on atgames' systems (which other than MK mostly had sega licensed games so their licenses can't be expensive). Imo SFII is only there cus they got capcom in and figured they should pick their most relevant games.I would've preferred Great Circus Mystery ft. Mickey & Minnie to have all the Mickey games on the system, but Strider is important too.

Also I was bored so I dug up some lists that could or could not give us insight into what the last 10 games will be:


Spoiler: Publishers Onboard So Far



• Sega (24)
• Konami (2)
• Capcom (3)
• Virgin Interactive Entertainment (1)
• Namco (1)





Spoiler: Licenses Paid



• Mickey Mouse
• Donald Duck
• Earthworm Jim
• ToeJam & Earl


What's interesting about Japan's list is that they have Wrestleball which is developed and published by Namco. Does this mean we might see games from Namco in the remaining 10? The only significant one I can find from them is Ms. Pac-Man which sold pretty well. Would anyone consider it a classic for the Genesis/Mega Drive? Also our games are much better in my opinion, though I wouldn't complain if we got The Hybrid Force translated... Other than that we're only missing Musha and The Revenge of Shinobi. It's interesting that they have more than a couple 4 player games. You'd think Yu Yu Hakusho is only interesting for its 4 player fighting game feature...


Spoiler: The 30 Games Confirmed for Japan



1. Bare Knuckle II (Streets of Rage 2)
2. Comix Zone
3. Contra: The Hard Corps
4. Daimakaimura (Ghouls 'n Ghosts)
5. Dyna Brothers 2
6. Game no Kanzume Otokuyou
7. Golden Axe
8. Gunstar Heroes
9. Landstalker
10. Madou Monogatari I
11. Musha Aleste
12. Party Quiz Mega Q
13. Phantasy Star IV: The End of the Millennium
14. Puyo Puyo Tsu  (Dr.Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine)
15. Puzzle & Action: Tant-R
16. Rent A Hero
17. Rockman: Mega World (Mega Man: The Wily Wars)
18. Shining Force
19. Sonic the Hedgehog 2
20. Space Harrier II
21. Street Fighter II Dash Plus: Champion Edition
22. Super Fantasy Zone
23. The Hybrid Front
24. The Story of Thor: A Successor of the Light (Beyond Oasis)
25. The Super Shinobi (The Revenge of Shinobi)
26. Thunder Force III
27. Vampire Killer (Castlevania Bloodlines)
28. World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck
29. Wrestleball (Powerball) (Namco, Namco)
30. Yu Yu Hakusho Makyo Toitsusen





Spoiler: Games only in the western Classic so far



1. Alex Kidd in Enchanted Castle
2. Altered Beast
3. Castle of Illusion
4. Earthworm Jim (Only ever released in west)
5. Ecco the Dolphin
6. Shinobi 3
7. Sonic Spinball
8. Sonic the Hedgehog
9. ToeJam & Earl (Only ever released in west)
10. Vectorman (Only ever released in west)
11. Wonderboy in Monster World





Spoiler: Games already featured on atgames systems (Confirmed games noted)



1. Alex Kidd in Enchanted Castle Added
2. Alien Storm
3. Altered Beast Added
4. Arrow Flash
5. Bonanza Bros
6. Chakan
7. Columns
8. Columns III
9. Comix Zone Added
10. Crack Down
11. Decap Attack
12. Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean M. Added
13. Ecco Added
14. Ecco jr
15. Eswat City Under Siege
16. Eternal Champions
17. Fatal Labyrinth
18. Flicky
19. Gain Ground
20. Golden Axe Added
21. Golden Axe 2
22. Golden Axe 3
23. Jewel Master
24. Kid Chameleon
25. Mortal Kombat
26. Mortal Kombat II
27. Mortal Kombat 3
28. Phantasy Star II
29. Phantasy Star III
30. Phantasy Star IV Added
31. Ristar
32. Shadow Dancer
33. Shining Force Added
34. Shining Force II
35. Shining in the Darkness
36. Shinobi III Added
37. Sonic 3D Blast
38. Sonic & Knuckles
39. Sonic Spinball Added
40. Sonic the Hedgehog Added
41. Sonic the Hedgehog 2 Added
42. Super Thunder Blade
43. Streets of Rage
44. Streets of Rage 2 Added
45. Streets of Rage 3
46. Sword of Vermillion
47. The Ooze
48. Vectorman Added
49. Vectorman II
50. Virtua Fighter II





Spoiler: Games in Sega Genesis Classics Compilation not in atgames (2018)



1. Alien Soldier
2. Beyond Oasis Added
3. Biohazard Battle
4. Dynamite Headdy
5. Ecco Tides of Time
6. Galaxy Force II
7. Gunstar Heroes Added
8. Landstalker Added
9. Light Crusader
10. The Revenge of Shinobi Added
11. Sonic 3 & Knuckles (only in 2010)
12. Space Harrier II Added
13. ToeJam & Earl Added
14. ToeJam & Earl Panic on Funkotron
15. Wonder Boy III in Monster Lair
16. Wonder Boy in Monster World Added



Of course, correct me if I'm wrong about any of the information. A lot of publisher stuff I got of segaretro and wikipedia. I also made a list of developers onboard but I figured it isn't as relevant as publishers that are onboard.

Also, I thought I should add that someone said that the next 10 games are scheduled to be revealed June 4th with a live stream with Yuzo Koshiro present. The only game I am really curious to see if they manage to get is Sonic 3 & Knuckles seeing how it's been absent since 2010.


----------



## Undwiz (May 21, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Me too but I find the mini ones a lot easier to manage. This one will be particularly interesting as they ditched AtGames and the software side is going to be handled by M2 who have been pretty good with emulation like the Sega Ages releases.
> 
> The only crappy thing I've heard so far is that the Japanese version is getting 6-button pads and everyone else just 3-button. If this is true then it seems like yet another poor decision by Sega.




I agree , crap choice.  one good thing is you can buy confirmed compatible 6 button controllers made by retro-bit and licensed by Sega for $15. they will be ready in August. in black and clear blue.


----------



## spanner (May 28, 2019)

The controllers are not wireless and they look like there going it be USB to,this look like the exacted replica of the Retroflag Mega PI CASE but thats the Japanese version, its even the same size. but not as thick cause it don't have RPI3 in it.. 

I wouldn't mind Outrun,Super Hang On,Lotus Turbo Challenge 2,Mega SWIV and Wiz N Liz making the list.


----------



## subcon959 (May 30, 2019)

Undwiz said:


> I agree , crap choice.  one good thing is you can buy confirmed compatible 6 button controllers made by retro-bit and licensed by Sega for $15. they will be ready in August. in black and clear blue.


They are gonna sell for £17.99 each here. That means for 2 player SFII the total cost is £69.99+£17.99+£17.99=£105.97!

BTW, that's $133.74 by today's exchange rate!


----------



## Undwiz (May 30, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> They are gonna sell for £17.99 each here. That means for 2 player SFII the total cost is £69.99+£17.99+£17.99=£105.97!
> 
> BTW, that's $133.74 by today's exchange rate!


 When you put it that way..... Glad I have my Genesis I had since I was a kid multiple 6 buttons SF2 and all.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> But I will say the Mega Drive is a much better name than Genesis.


In what universe is the name "Mega Drive" cooler and more appropriate for their at-the-time edgy and over-the-top marketing strategy?
Mega Drive just sounds like somebody trying to describe the specs of their PC to a baby. The book of Genesis details the _creation of the gosh dang universe_, in just the first chapter.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> In what universe is the name "Mega Drive" cooler and more appropriate for their at-the-time edgy and over-the-top marketing strategy?
> Mega Drive just sounds like somebody trying to describe the specs of their PC to a baby. The book of Genesis details the _creation of the gosh dang universe_, in just the first chapter.



Even though it wasn't the beginning of Sega either, the MK3 or Sega Master System. What kind of name is the Sega Mark 3 or Master System. Master of what?


----------



## SG6000 (Jun 4, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> In what universe is the name "Mega Drive" cooler and more appropriate for their at-the-time edgy and over-the-top marketing strategy?
> Mega Drive just sounds like somebody trying to describe the specs of their PC to a baby. The book of Genesis details the _creation of the gosh dang universe_, in just the first chapter.



The same universe in which PC Engine got renamed 'Turbografx-16'


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 4, 2019)

Last 12 games announced.  from Gamespot:  "Among the last 12 titles to be revealed are a couple of surprises, including Tetris and Darius. ... The other games revealed today are Road Rash II, Strider, Virtua Fighter 2, Alisia Dragoon, Columns, Dynamite Headdy, Kid Chameleon, Monster World IV, Light Crusader, and Eternal Champions."

I guess someone was listening.  I guess they can take my money now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2019)

SG6000 said:


> The same universe in which PC Engine got renamed 'Turbografx-16'



Japanese console names are weird, PC Engine? Sega MK 3? Super Famicom?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Japanese console names are weird, PC Engine?


PC-98, as a console.


the_randomizer said:


> Sega MK 3?


SG-1000, SG-1000 II, SG-1000 Mk. 3


the_randomizer said:


> Super Famicom?


Nintendo>Super Nintendo
Famicom>Super Famicom


I agree, though. And again, Mega Drive sounds lame.

EDIT:


the_randomizer said:


> Even though it wasn't the beginning of Sega


But it _was_ the beginning (and end) of Sega's success in America.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> PC-98, as a console.
> 
> SG-1000, SG-1000 II, SG-1000 Mk. 3
> 
> ...



To each their own, sorry but I personally don't agree with Mega Drive being a weird name. End of discussion.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> To each their own, sorry but I personally don't agree with Mega Drive being a weird name. End of discussion.


Didn't say it was weird. I said it was lame.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Didn't say it was weird. I said it was lame.



Still don't agree with you on that, I'm done defending my liking the name more than Genesis


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Still don't agree with you on that, I'm done defending my liking the name more than Genesis


Defending? The only thing you've defended is the fact that you have an opinion, and opinions are considered taboo on the internet.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Japanese console names are weird, PC Engine? Sega MK 3? Super Famicom?



You think it is weird ? I think they are great names. Famicom does make sense to me instead of Super Nintendo doesn't make sense to me. Famicom mean *Fami*ly *Com*puter. Again, perfectly. 

Turbografx-16 sounds lame to me. Pc Engine is perfect. Since this system is Personal Computer and it is an Engine console. Make sense to me too. 

Sega Genesis is the worst one. Genesis is like in bible. It doesn't make any sense to me. I prefer Sega Mega Drive. It does make sense to me. Mega (stylized in uppercase as MEGA) is a cloud storage and file hosting service offered by MegaLimited. Perfect for the video game so they name it Sega Mega Drive. Perfectly! Think about it.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 4, 2019)

PC Engine was the greatest sounding console name ever if you were a teen in the 80's. Mega drive was also awesome. Nintendo has never been very creative with console names if you think about it.. NES, SNES, N64, (Gamecube was an okay name), Switch.. meh.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 4, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> You think it is weird ? I think they are great names. Famicom does make sense to me instead of Super Nintendo doesn't make sense to me. Famicom mean *Fami*ly *Com*puter. Again, perfectly.
> 
> Turbografx-16 sounds lame to me. Pc Engine is perfect. Since this system is Personal Computer and it is an Engine console. Make sense to me too.
> 
> Sega Genesis is the worst one. Genesis is like in bible. It doesn't make any sense to me. I prefer Sega Mega Drive. It does make sense to me. Mega (stylized in uppercase as MEGA) is a cloud storage and file hosting service offered by MegaLimited. Perfect for the video game so they name it Sega Mega Drive. Perfectly! Think about it.



N64 is so weird, but it had a 64-bit MIPS R3400i CPU, so IDK lol


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> N64 is so weird, but it had a 64-bit MIPS R3400i CPU, so IDK lol



I understand what you mean. Think about it... Not to me because Japan named it N64 and America/Europe still name it N64 so it does make a sense since it had a 64-bit. 

Look at GameCube ? Make sense to me.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 4, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> PC Engine was the greatest sounding console name ever if you were a teen in the 80's. Mega drive was also awesome. Nintendo has never been very creative with console names if you think about it.. NES, SNES, N64, (Gamecube was an okay name), Switch.. meh.


Nintendo can get away with console names because nintendo already is a great sounding name plus I luved nintendo 64 name just like the commodore 64 because at the time 64 was associated with the power of the processor


----------



## spanner (Jun 4, 2019)

In America Sega Genesis would of been Sega Mega Drive but someone had copyright to the name so a Sega Genesis is a Sega Mega Drive,it is its original name.Same with the Sega Mega CD/Mega Drive32X they named it Sega CD and 32X in USA cos of the MD name copyright,If no one had copyright to it, it would of been called Sega Mega Drive,thats why Sega Saturn and Sega Dreamcast has not got a different name, Sega made sure before calling them that there was no copyright to the names in other counties.Having a console name differently makes it sound like 2 different consoles when its not,at the end of the day its a Sega Mega Drive...  by saying the name is lame your saying the original Sega Mega Drive console in Japan is lame when the Sega Genesis would not exist with out the Sega Mega Drive...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2019)

Know what is funny about Sega Drive Mini this September ? Thats what I like. They have an Europe art boxes in there but not in Snes Classic Mini version in Europe, they still have America art boxes which is disappointment.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2019)

spanner said:


> In America Sega Genesis would of been Sega Mega Drive but someone had copyright to the name so a Sega Genesis is a Sega Mega Drive,it is its original name.Same with the Sega Mega CD/Mega Drive32X they named it Sega CD and 32X in USA cos of the MD name copyright,If no one had copyright to it, it would of been called Sega Mega Drive,thats why Sega Saturn and Sega Dreamcast has not got a different name, Sega made sure before calling them that there was no copyright to the names in other counties.Having a console name differently makes it sound like 2 consoles when its not,at the end of the day its a Sega Mega Drive...  by saying the name is lame your saying the original Sega Mega Drive console in Japan is lame when the Sega Genesis would not exist with out the Sega Mega Drive...



It doesn't make sense. Look at Nintendo GameCube and N64.. No copyright at all. Even Europe used it so America also used it. Nothing to do with a copyright. 

In America, they can called Sega Mega Drive if they want to because in Europe named it Sega Mega Drive just like in Japan. However, Sega of America decided to name it a lame "Sega Genesis". Really stupid name ever due that it is a book of Genesis which is a scripture in the Bible. SMH.

Nah, America can called it Sega Mega Drive if they really want to but they didn't because maybe they feel that it didn't fit in the description to them or something. We will never know why. To me, Sega Genesis is a lame and really ridiculous name.


----------



## SG6000 (Jun 4, 2019)

Some other cool stuff:

- Darius MD is 32mb ROM and its music has had its production supervised by Zuntata

- Tetris is a newly developed port of the Sega 16 arcade game

Coupled with the optimisation Wily Wars has received that's at least three new ROMs which will be begging to be extracted. I just hope they're not somehow tied to custom versions of the emulator and unplayable on real hardware.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Nintendo can get away with console names because nintendo already is a great sounding name plus I luved nintendo 64 name just like the commodore 64 because at the time 64 was associated with the power of the processor


Not even at all. For the N64's case it had to do with the CPU architecture which was 64-bit. Not sure about the Commodore 64 though.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> Not even at all. For the N64's case it had to do with the CPU architecture which was 64-bit. Not sure about the Commodore 64 though.


Simple, because the C64 had 64K RAM


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 14, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> Not even at all. For the N64's case it had to do with the CPU architecture which was 64-bit. Not sure about the Commodore 64 though.


Nintendo 64 had a 64 bit processor which I said


----------



## Stwert (Jun 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Still don't agree with you on that, I'm done defending my liking the name more than Genesis



I knew this bloody argument would start up, said so at the start. Who really gives a damn what it’s called, I wouldn’t have cared if they’d stuck with the development name (MK V). But just to play devils advocate, it’s original and first name was Mega Drive. The only reason it was the Genesis in America was another company had the trademark for Mega Drive in North America, a company called Mega Drive Systems.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 14, 2019)

Though someone doesn't need to work for nasa to kno tht megadrive sounds more powerful than genesis for a console name


----------



## Stwert (Jun 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Though someone doesn't need to work for nasa to kno tht megadrive sounds more powerful than genesis for a console name




Which is exactly what Hayao Nakayama thought when he named the system. He chose Mega because he believed it to illustrate superiority over the rival systems. And he picked Drive to represent the power of the consoles CPU, the Motorola 68000 which was at the time used in most of Sega’s arcade machines.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I know it will never happen but the only mini I really wanted was a PC Engine.


Quoting myself from page 1 since this is now a reality


----------



## Stwert (Jun 14, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Quoting myself from page 1 since this is now a reality



From the photos I’ve seen of them holding it, it looks like it could be about the size of the actual PC Engine, I’ll still buy it for my collection but not very “mini”. Well, it was anyway, but you know what I mean.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2019)

Stwert said:


> From the photos I’ve seen of them holding it, it looks like it could be about the size of the actual PC Engine, I’ll still buy it for my collection but not very “mini”. Well, it was anyway, but you know what I mean.


Yeah, if only they had used this as inspiration


----------



## Stwert (Jun 14, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yeah, if only they had used this as inspiration




Sweet jeebus, I've never seen that before, time to fire up one of my 3D printers, I think I've just found my next project


----------



## ital (Jun 18, 2019)

2 frames of lag confirmed by DF!

This is shaping up to even better than the SNES Mini, shame about that crappy 3 button pad as the 6 button one is far superior. Has there been any official word if they're releasing the official 6 button separately to buy in the UK?


----------



## Stwert (Jun 18, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> 2 frames of lag confirmed by DF!
> 
> This is shaping up to even better than the SNES Mini, shame about that crappy 3 button pad as the 6 button one is far superior. Has there been any official word if they're releasing the official 6 button separately to buy in the UK?




I think we’re just getting the Reto-Bit Official 6 button controller for the Mega Drive Mini. Looks like the real deal, hopefully it feels like it.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yep, 105 quid if you want proper 2-player SF2. Bloody ridiculous. I'm definitely waiting for a price drop on this and getting the PC Engine mini first instead.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 18, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yep, 105 quid if you want proper 2-player SF2. Bloody ridiculous. I'm definitely waiting for a price drop on this and getting the PC Engine mini first instead.



I’m just going to wait for the inevitable 8Bitdo receiver and get those, unless any of their USB receivers I already have work with it.


----------



## ital (Jun 18, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yep, 105 quid if you want proper 2-player SF2. Bloody ridiculous. I'm definitely waiting for a price drop on this and getting the PC Engine mini first instead.



I'm inclined to agree. I was going to import one for that snazzy artwork and proper controllers but will just wait for the price drop because the MD is good but not £105 good. 



Stwert said:


> I’m just going to wait for the inevitable 8Bitdo receiver and get those, unless any of their USB receivers I already have work with it.



Really can't get away with 8bitdo controllers, the dpad feel is so off due to how they made their PCBs. Very noticeable on the SNES one when you're used playing with the real deal for so long as it registers button presses in a very different way and makes some games nearly unplayable. 


Back to the Mini, did you notice that they were saying how M2 kept on updating the firmware of it? That bodes well for leet haxxors because it means they haven't cut the tracks that prevent write access (at least on these demo machines).


----------



## Stwert (Jun 18, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I was going to import one for that snazzy artwork and proper controllers but will just wait for the price drop because the MD is good but not £105 good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t have much problem with the 8Bitdo pads, I’m used to them after all these years, plus it’s easy to mod them to make them much more like the originals.

Anyway, I’m also hoping the Mini is easily hackable, if that happens I might actually take it out of its box


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 18, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> Back to the Mini, did you notice that they were saying how M2 kept on updating the firmware of it? That bodes well for leet haxxors because it means they haven't cut the tracks that prevent write access (at least on these demo machines).



I wouldn't really read much into that.  I mean, I definitely hope they leave access to the firmware, but a lot of companies will just dump epoxy on everything sensitive in production units.  On the other hand, if Sega isn't dumb they'd make it reasonably easy to hack because that'd be a much better selling point.  I know at least one person asked and was told other USB controllers should work, so I'll probably try out one or more of my other controllers on it to see how well that works.  Truth is, though, I don't think there's any game I want to play that requires more than 3 buttons--and I'm getting it mostly to legally dump the games I don't own already.


----------



## ital (Jun 18, 2019)

Methinks M2 will leave a similar message to the hackers like NERD did as being able to customize it is a big draw. As for the pads, I just mucho prefer the 6 buttons shape/feel over the clunky 3 even though I probably won't even play any of the games that need it that much. 

Also:


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 18, 2019)

G


subcon959 said:


> Me too but I find the mini ones a lot easier to manage. This one will be particularly interesting as they ditched AtGames and the software side is going to be handled by M2 who have been pretty good with emulation like the Sega Ages releases.
> 
> The only crappy thing I've heard so far is that the Japanese version is getting 6-button pads and everyone else just 3-button. If this is true then it seems like yet another poor decision by Sega.


ood thing im in japan then muahahahaha


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 18, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> G
> 
> good thing im in japan then muahahahaha


Yep, definitely a bonus in this case. I wish there was still import gaming shops around like in the 90's. I guess Play Asia is an option but it's not the same as going into a real shop.


----------



## ital (Jun 18, 2019)

Bollocks! 

Looks like the official Retro Bit 6 button controller (well the one that works on OG MD anyway) is a bit pish:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Retro-Bit-Official-6-button-Arcade-Control/dp/B07H3S5NNS

This is making the import version with the real deal controllers look a tad more appealing now. Does anyone know if Amazon JP will ship this directly to the UK or do you have to go through a 3rd party/forwarder? 

Can't be having crappy controllers and that big ass 3 button has Duke vibes all over it..


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 19, 2019)

still not as good as having a japanese version system as we get the better games unless you mod it but in reality Japan will always one up those overseas because we can and we have better tech while overseas get thing that are primitive to us now.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 19, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> still not as good as having a japanese version system as we get the better games unless you mod it but in reality Japan will always one up those overseas because we can and we have better tech while overseas get thing that are primitive to us now.


Primitive you do talk nonsense as I remba the ps4 being released in Europe before Japan


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 19, 2019)

Pretty sure South Korea makes Japan tech look primitive these days.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 20, 2019)

Regardless Japan is still miles ahead of those overseas so my asian brethren are practically better than anybody overseas. Long live Japan!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> Primitive you do talk nonsense as I remba the ps4 being released in Europe before Japan


it's "remember" not Remba this isn't first grade.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 20, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> Regardless Japan is still miles ahead of those overseas so my asian brethren are practically better than anybody overseas. Long live Japan!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If you wanna get in a debate re who's better than who which I don't as I find tht first grade then let's just say English is most spoken language in the world and best music ever produced was by English bands in the 1980s and wil never be beaten and re games most of the original stuff came from English developers with games on spectrum 48k commodore 64 and the amiga


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 2, 2019)

Ever since the PC Engine mini was announced to include CD games it kinda bothers me that SEGA didn't do the same.

It would've taken the console to another level if it came with Snatcher and Popful Mail.


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 2, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> It would've taken the console to another level if it came with Snatcher and Popful Mail.



I'm not really a huge fan of visual novels, but Popful Mail would have been a nice inclusion.  Personally, I'd be happier if they included some Master System/Game Gear games more than Sega CD games.  Of course, both would even be better.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 2, 2019)

Well it's been delayed in Europe. The new launch date is October 4th.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Aug 16, 2019)

@MVG has uploaded a video to his channel with his thoughts on it(he has a review unit).



if i were to give my two cents (same as my post down there on his vid: )

If its an allwinner and if it resembles anything with its predecessors (i know its a custom new chip it seems)  the SOC might be able to A) boot into a recovery mode B)Boot from usb/removable media. allwinner boards also usually have some sort of uart interface baked into them. Next month is going to be interesting indeed.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 21, 2019)

From what I've heard so far, it seems they messed up with audio (unfortunately this is almost expected when it comes to Megadrive emulation).

Up to 11 frames of lag is just ridiculous though.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 21, 2019)

the cords better be really long...


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 20, 2019)

It has begun.. https://modmyclassic.com/2019/09/20/sega-mega-drive-genesis-project-lunar-hack-update/


----------



## ital (Sep 20, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> From what I've heard so far, it seems they messed up with audio (unfortunately this is almost expected when it comes to Megadrive emulation).
> 
> Up to 11 frames of lag is just ridiculous though.



Yup, like I said in the PSC post if you use the DF video to compare the sound of Comix Zone on the PSC to Mini and Original you can see how the PSC is vastly superior and much closer in its rendering plus it doesn't have that baked in lag. 

It really does appear that no one can get close to what Nintendo pulled off with the SNES Mini as that was nigh on perfect for my needs and the fact that M2 didn't include a rewind feature, better filters/scanlines etc.. shows they've just done the barebones minimum to get it out of the door which means the PCE Mini will likely be more of the same. The talk of the double inputs in the controller are also not what you'd expect at such a price either as there are quite a few on the forums speaking of that particular quirk. 

Now all I need to do is figure out how to get the Amiga side sorted and it will be the ultimate machine.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Sep 23, 2019)

So seems this is similar specs to the snes classic.  this is a good thing. i'm hoping this can be pimped up to be as good as the snes classic, with tons of genesis games, including it's exclusives.

The new darius seems neat, but i REALLY want that version of tetris.


----------



## Zense (Sep 23, 2019)

Yeah I agree. Plus there's been great progress in hacking it. I believe they were already able to run Tanglewood on it as a test.
https://modmyclassic.com/category/news/

Also the whole input lag and audio lag has been addressed properly over at retrorgb by Bob and the Genesis/Mega Drive Mini performs just as well as the Snes classic. Not sure if Sega had fixed these things by the time the minis where shipped. My theory is that the people who were handed them early for preview got some early stage models and then m2 fixed those issues themselves. I feel sega should've stated that the preview systems were not complete representations of the final product. 

All in all, this is a great 30th anniversary for the Genesis.


----------



## kublai (Sep 23, 2019)

I still see alot of stocks available for these units still so it's not a hot seller like the NES/SNES Mini.


----------



## Zense (Sep 23, 2019)

Yeah, but I don't think Sega ever thought it would be since we ARE talking Nintendo. Hopefully it does better than the PS1 classic since at least this one seems to have care put into it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 23, 2019)

Does it have a better processor than snes? just like a real genesis megadrive?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Does it have a better processor than snes? just like a real genesis megadrive?


its nearly identical in terms of hardware. 
hell, same drivers work on it.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 24, 2019)

I wonder if the Europe delay is related to the audio issue.

Still, I will be waiting till it's considerably cheaper or they come out with a version that includes the 6 button pads. No way I'm spending over a hundred quid for proper 2 player SF2.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 24, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> its nearly identical in terms of hardware.
> hell, same drivers work on it.


Well I was referencing that blast processing joke from way back when. Sega missed opportunity to use it again.


----------



## ital (Sep 28, 2019)

Input lag tests of retail vs review vs original hardware:

Concerning the Genesis Mini sound lag - I tested a retail unit. Let's compare it to my review unit. Sorry I sound rushed in this video, had to fit it all in Twitter's 140 second limit. pic.twitter.com/3IS5QLYkDj— Game Sack (@GameSack) September 22, 2019


----------



## Zaphod77 (Sep 30, 2019)

I just got a genesis mini.  Now how do I dump the roms out of it?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 1, 2019)

https://modmyclassic.com/2019/09/25/sega-mega-drive-genesis-project-lunar-hack-update-2/


----------



## Zaphod77 (Oct 2, 2019)

i saw that. does't say how to get that tetris ROM out of it, that i can see.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 4, 2019)

So it finally came out today in Europe.. did anyone grab one? Any thoughts? It doesn't really feel like a big launch to me, especially compared to the Nintendo minis.


----------



## Zense (Oct 4, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> So it finally came out today in Europe.. did anyone grab one? Any thoughts? It doesn't really feel like a big launch to me, especially compared to the Nintendo minis.


Agreed, but we're not back in the 90s - Nintendo and Sony are a lot bigger than Sega. I got one as a gift, but I don't have it right now.


----------



## Zense (Oct 12, 2019)

There's been a lot of progress on hacking the Genesis/Mega Drive Mini. From the description in the video below it seems like this mini has been the hardest one to mod yet. Don't ask me why.


----------



## ital (Oct 16, 2019)

^ M2 made it harder to mod with custom encryption and various other bits and bobs that take more time to reverse engineer/repack in order to customize. Shame they put all that effort into behind the scenes stuff aimed at modders whilst ignoring things like proper sound emulation, lag and decent filters. 

These will be selling for around £25 in a few months time and even then you're still better off with a PSC.


----------



## Zense (Oct 16, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> ^ M2 made it harder to mod with custom encryption and various other bits and bobs that take more time to reverse engineer/repack in order to customize. Shame they put all that effort into behind the scenes stuff aimed at modders whilst ignoring things like proper sound emulation, lag and decent filters.
> 
> These will be selling for around £25 in a few months time and even then you're still better off with a PSC.


I see.

Still I feel more comfortable having my money go to SEGA/M2 rather than the people who made the PSC, even if it is more bang for the buck. At the end of the day I buy this to support the company, cuz if I wanted the features I could simply get a better experience on my pc with roms. I haven't looked too much into BlastEm, but it's probably better than M2's offering. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ital (Oct 17, 2019)

I get what you're saying, I really wanted this to be on par with the SNES Mini as well due to nostalgia, supporting Sega and having proper controllers but from everything I've seen they've pretty much botched it on a few vital points and the PSC emulation gives you a much more accurate experience. 

Even when its modded it will most like be running RA to get better emulation but on less specced hardware so the PSC trumps it again.

ROMs on a PC just ain't anywhere near as close a mini consoles with proper controllers on a TV. Nintendo set the bar so high with the SNES that nothing comes anywhere near it as its nigh on perfect out of the box with its features, emulation quality etc... but I expected more from this with M2 at the helm as this has put me off buying the PCE Mini as well because (surprise!) the PSC emulates that perfectly as well and M2 may just botch another Mini for some quick cash. 

If its worth doing its worth doing how it should be done because the aesthetics come second to the experience for me, unless of course you get lucky and they're both present and correct in spades.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm not gonna bother making a new thread for it but is anyone getting the Megadrive/Genesis 2 mini?


----------



## Zense (Sep 13, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I'm not gonna bother making a new thread for it but is anyone getting the Megadrive/Genesis 2 mini?



I'm very excited for it, but the price is what's making me hold off. Do you think it really will be made in limited quantities?


----------



## Cris1997XX (Sep 13, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I'm not gonna bother making a new thread for it but is anyone getting the Megadrive/Genesis 2 mini?



No. Incredibly high price, import taxes and limited quantities are a HUGE turn off for me. I might hate piracy and everything, but I'd rather wait for someone to leak the Fantasy Zone MD and VS Puyo Puyo Sun ROMs on the internet


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 13, 2022)

Zense said:


> I'm very excited for it, but the price is what's making me hold off. Do you think it really will be made in limited quantities?



It might be true as they weren't even going to release outside of Japan at first. I have a feeling it's going to be a single run and no re-stock.

The price is definitely a bit high but if it's really a tenth of the production I think they could've made it more expensive and still sold out. The first one is selling for silly money now so these will probably be worth a lot more once they're gone.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Sep 13, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> It might be true as they weren't even going to release outside of Japan at first. I have a feeling it's going to be a single run and no re-stock.
> 
> The price is definitely a bit high but if it's really a tenth of the production I think they could've made it more expensive and still sold out. The first one is selling for silly money now so these will probably be worth a lot more once they're gone.


You're better off waiting for a Raspberry Pi 5 and get one to turn it into an emulation machine


----------



## Zense (Sep 13, 2022)

Cris1997XX said:


> You're better off waiting for a Raspberry Pi 5 and get one to turn it into an emulation machine


From a piracy point of view I believe that the Genesis Mini 2, or any device in the same vein, are an obvious waste of money (unless found dirt cheap). However, personally I'm happy to see the games being re-released in a legal way for people to enjoy and own.

I don't think anyone interested in this system needs to be informed how anything can easily be pirated, even less so considering the history of the site we're discussing this on. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 13, 2022)

The main market for these minis is nostalgia-based toys more than anything else, at least in Japan. I do think it's a shame that the emulation by M2 hasn't been as top-notch as the Nintendo minis though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 13, 2022)

I was all ready to buy this but there's no chance at the price they're asking.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 13, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> I was all ready to buy this but there's no chance at the price they're asking.


If at least there was Snatcher, but in that case I ain't gonna snatch it.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 27, 2022)

The Mega Drive mini 2 launches today. Not sure if many people here will have ordered one but I wanted to leave a handy link for the game manuals here just in case..

https://sega.jp/mdmini2/en/manual/index.html

Getting mine later today, although the fake CD addon won't come till next week, which for some reason I'm even more excited about lol.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 27, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> The Mega Drive mini 2 launches today. Not sure if many people here will have ordered one but I wanted to leave a handy link for the game manuals here just in case..
> 
> https://sega.jp/mdmini2/en/manual/index.html
> 
> Getting mine later today, although the fake CD addon won't come till next week, which for some reason I'm even more excited about lol.


I had forgotten about it since it didn't have Snatcher I just ditched it.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 27, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I had forgotten about it since it didn't have Snatcher I just ditched it.


Personally, I would've made it a CD games only console as there are so many they could've added. I'm guessing that the licensing fees would've made it much more expensive than it already is though. They didn't even want to pay for the English translations of Lunar which shows how little they really want to invest in these things. This is SEGA after all.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 27, 2022)

Mine shipped yesterday but isn't expected to arrive until between Nov. 2nd & Nov. 4th.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 27, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> Mine shipped yesterday but isn't expected to arrive until between Nov. 2nd & Nov. 4th.


It's weird that the Genesis gets shipped direct from Japan when the UK one is stocked locally.

Mine just arrived. They really skimped on packaging this time, it's such a small box it's kinda ridiculous. It should've been the same size as the first mini and come with two controllers.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 27, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> It's weird that the Genesis gets shipped direct from Japan when the UK one is stocked locally.
> 
> Mine just arrived. They really skimped on packaging this time, it's such a small box it's kinda ridiculous. It should've been the same size as the first mini and come with two controllers.


That's even more disappointing.

I should've bought the original Genesis Mini... Too late now.


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 31, 2022)

Can´t wait for it to get hacked like the previous boi! Fingers crossed 8)


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 31, 2022)

My Mega CD mini 2 addon arrived! It's so frikkin cute it should be illegal


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 31, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> My Mega CD mini 2 addon arrived! It's so frikkin cute it should be illegal


The Virtua Racing cartridge and Sonic CD disc look really nice, but not enough for me to purchase it.

Sega didn't put enough effort into it.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 1, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The Virtua Racing cartridge and Sonic CD disc look really nice, but not enough for me to purchase it.
> 
> Sega didn't put enough effort into it.


It's just a cheap decoration so not much they could've done with it really.

There is actually quite a lot of thought and effort gone into the console itself though. I love how you can select which audio emulation you prefer between Mega Drive 1 or 2.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 2, 2022)

Screenshots, homebois! Where they at?


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 3, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> Screenshots, homebois! Where they at?


Screenshots of what?


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 3, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Screenshots of what?


Interface, games....


----------

